# everything made from wood or pvc pipe only pics...



## deerhunter57 (Feb 5, 2012)

here something l put together this weekend.


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

that looks really nice


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

PVC potato cannon...


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Stab I made!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Turkey plaques we made!!! and pvc arrow holder and wood bow hanger.


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

Excellent job matching the grain on that fan plaque... I love how you incorporated the design to include the spurs.

Any way you'd be willing to share some more info on that design? I'd love to make one for myself.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Case for everything but the quiver:


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Great idea for a bow hanger!


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

For the record the maximum number of photos per post is 10 :tongue:
these are: in order
> Sand box for broad head practice
> Balloon spinner rotates balloons with a rotisserie motor
> Carpet press used to compress carpet so it can be banded into target butts
> NW Spinner
> Carp Reel for carp fishing
> PVC air piston as a release trainer
> Mike Jug Launcher made from 1" pine and surgical tubing
> Climbing block made from 2x4 lumber
> Foldable equipment box that fits into a Subaru.
> Bow Case from 1/2" plywood.
I believe all of these were subjects of a thread at some point


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Great job Bow Bender, I enjoy following your projects.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ive only made a few, but will build a lot more this summer.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bike rack


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nytro69 said:


> Excellent job matching the grain on that fan plaque... I love how you incorporated the design to include the spurs.
> 
> Any way you'd be willing to share some more info on that design? I'd love to make one for myself.


I just thought up a cool design. Drew it out and cut it! :thumbs_up


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

TheHunter831 said:


> I just thought up a cool design. Drew it out and cut it! :thumbs_up


I think I can run with that LOL...

When I get a tom this season I'm going to borrow your design if you don't mind


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

It looks like PVC could become the new Duct Tape--(Move over Uncle Red.)

Automan


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I made a PVC dual bow holder for outside shooting, but have not taken a photo. There are many such examples on the DIY forum bowholder thread. Mine is simple, light and very functional. Still in basic white though.........unlike some that have been custom painted, dipped or covered in camo duct tape.......thus no photos.


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

everything is looking great :darkbeer: keep em coming


----------



## planebow (Dec 9, 2008)

My tri pod mounted paper tuner


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 14, 2010)

heres some stuff i made


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

this is a set of sideplates i made for my darton pro 3500 they are curly maple with black inlays next i`ll put a few coats of polyurethane and enjoy.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

A lot of cool ideas here!


----------



## Flingin Arrowz (Nov 13, 2010)

Thats some BEAUTIFUL work my friend! Your quite the craftman...



dogrunner said:


> heres some stuff i made
> View attachment 1345602
> 
> View attachment 1345603
> ...


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

Agreed awesome work


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

set from my electronic carrier pigeon


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

nice thats a heck of a deal for a target holder


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ttt lets see em


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> Ive only made a few, but will build a lot more this summer.
> 
> View attachment 1338545
> 
> ...



Very nice. Run good? What kind of wood did you use? Are they weighted? 
haha sorry for so many questions


----------



## WyoBowhunter21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Table with glass top I made.







Bedpost I made, hand hued and axe cut


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

Man thats a nice looking table and bed post


----------



## WyoBowhunter21 (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks man. I didn't have a picture of them 100% completed but I will post it up when i get a chance. I am making the the endboard with a bench this summer.


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

SOUNDS GREAT I CANT WAIT TO SEE :wink:


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

Originally had a wood top, but had to go with tin on the roof later on:









Target made for 35" x 140' contractors paper:


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice stand and papertuner


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

Here I a BBQ Cart I'm making from my old rusted out Kingsford grill. I bought a 26.5" Weber and the don't yet have the Performer style for that size and I had to have a place to set stuff and hang my tools, here's som pics















I still need to stain it and screw it all together but you get the idea









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

thats sweet great thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckriser (Jan 28, 2010)

Just finished an hour ago.


----------



## rlrenz (Sep 5, 2011)

*Backyard Bow Rack PVC & Duck Tape*

The perfect mobil backyard bow rack!


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

both very nice setups :thumbs_up


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbs_up very nice work everyone


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## furboom (Aug 9, 2009)

I made this picnic table/bench last week.


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

nice i think everytime i have tried to make a picnic table it usually lop sided lol :darkbeer:


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

furboom said:


> View attachment 1373204
> View attachment 1373205
> I made this picnic table/bench last week.


Good design!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's a table I built for a lady for her bird cage to sit on.








Here an in bed toolbox that i built for my stepdads truck. Ill make mine look good though haha.


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

^ IT doesnt have to look good for contracting just get the tools there to make the JOB look good right!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Aug 3, 2005)

I make my own musky lures during the winter.























































Do they work? You bet!!


----------



## KillHazard (Apr 19, 2011)

rlrenz said:


> The perfect mobil backyard bow rack!


Nice, might have to build one of these myself.


----------



## anarchyhunter80 (Dec 11, 2011)

like it


----------



## anarchyhunter80 (Dec 11, 2011)

simple and easy hanging target love the ideas on here.



daltongang said:


> set from my electronic carrier pigeon


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

PVC light mount for night-time hog fun and Curly Koa scales on a Skinner from Knifekits... oh yeah, my house:wink:


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I got the idea from here last summer...love this thing!


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

TheScOuT said:


> I got the idea from here last summer...love this thing!



If you don't mind me asking do you know about what the material cost was for the PVC on that? Also can you give specs on it please? (height, width, etc) 1 1/2" PVC??


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

*Crossbow Holder*

I found a guy that makes these and sells em on CL. I glued one up.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice projects...Here's another, necessity(and poverty) is the mother of invention. This silly thing actually works, PVC bow vise and it's simple and easy to make and use.


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

A hydroplane I built for my neighbor last year. It was a birthday present to his son. 
Top speed is around 26 to 28 mpr. He wants to put a bigger motor on it this summer. Look out!


----------



## shredder4286 (Apr 23, 2012)

Bow bender-


How does the-


> > PVC air piston as a release trainer


 work? I've found it hard to focus on getting a surprise release while looking at the target and not yanking the trigger once the sights are lined up. Looks like that thing might be a big help to someone like me. Did you put some kind of rubber stop on the arrow? How does that thing work?


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

works better now...:darkbeer:


----------



## planebow (Dec 9, 2008)

Made a plaque for mounting a european kull mount


----------



## G-Funk (Jun 15, 2008)

grips that i made from mahogany for my destroyer 350


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice !!!!!! So many projects all looking great


----------



## Fuggysuggy (Dec 31, 2011)

What type of wood are those crank baits made out of???


----------



## shields642 (Nov 1, 2010)

daltongang thats a great idea for a bag holder much easier than the old school 4xs and a post hole digger haha


----------



## Spike Bull (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

lol thats awesome ill drink to that one :darkbeer:


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

Spike Bull said:


> View attachment 1387355


This one ever made it down to the Sturgis Rally? I feel like I've seen this bike or one just like it.


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is my quick and easy bow rack. Its a 2x3 with 1x3 feet and some 1 1/4 ABS pipes for arrows. Didn't cost me a dime - all scraps hanging around.


----------



## Uglysteve (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

very nice^^^


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

End-grain cutting board


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats a fancy looking cutting board


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

matthews547 said:


> Thats a fancy looking cutting board


Yep--made several for Christmas presents for family and friends--and last year it was this chip 'n dip tray.


----------



## jrbb00 (Jun 18, 2006)

Add a little wood projects.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Made a foldable foam target stand from scrap wood. It holds a 60x60x18cm foam target. No need for paint or fine details, I'm gonna shoot at it!


----------



## Croarcher (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

interesting stuff here!

love those steps!


----------



## chevyman7576 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know if this counts, but I will show it anyways, I designed it the other day and I am going to build it this weekend. I for some reason have to design everything before i build it.


----------

